# hal updated - automounting problem

## boris_qd

I updated hal and now a drive that I configured to _not_ automount started automounting.  I don't remember how i configured it to not mount the last time and can't find anything online that works.

in kde the automount window pops up, i select "do nothing" but then when i check the drive is mounted anyway.

How can I tell my system to ignore this one drive? (i want it to mount other usb sticks, cameras, mp3 players etc. that i may plug in).

Here's the file I added that I thought would fix the problem   The uuid string looks weird to me but that's what's returned by ls:

```

# cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/20-walkman.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

        <match key="volume.uuid" string="0000-0002">

                <merge key="volume.label" type="string">walkman</merge>

                <merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>

        </match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>

```

```

# ls -alh /dev/disk/by-uuid/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2009-02-21 08:53 0000-0002 -> ../../sda1

```

```

sys-apps/hal  Latest version installed: 0.5.11-r8

app-misc/hal-info Latest version installed: 20081219

```

----------

## loisl

Hai,

maybe this helps a bit further: have a look at http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/hal-spec/hal-spec.html#device-properties-storage. look for storage.automount_enabled_hint

Cheers,

Loisl

----------

## pv23083

to me it happened the opposed. My drives used to automount and they don't :S

I have 3 partitions that are in fstab but now they don't automount. I have no policies in fdi.

Pedro

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your emerge --info and your /etc/fstab plz ?

----------

## loisl

 *pv23083 wrote:*   

> I have 3 partitions that are in fstab but now they don't automount.

 

I had the same problem. Solution was to delete the partitions from /etc/fstab. Afterwards automounting to /media worked again.

----------

## moneycat

 *loisl wrote:*   

>  *pv23083 wrote:*   I have 3 partitions that are in fstab but now they don't automount. 
> 
> I had the same problem. Solution was to delete the partitions from /etc/fstab. Afterwards automounting to /media worked again.

 

I have the same problem after I upgraded last night. The partitions could not be mounted like before. But I had no partition settings in my fstab for the rest partitions. Could someone give me help?

----------

## shazeal

hal-0.5.11-r8 would not even start for me, you guys are doing well   :Wink: 

Im just using r7 still.

----------

## pv23083

sorry for the late reply.

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Feb 2009 10:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg lm_sensors mad matroska midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba session speex spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype type1 unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

fstab:

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           reiserfs        notail,noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda7               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda4               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/sda5               /media/sda5     vfat            noatime,noauto,user,umask=000           0 2

/dev/sda6               /media/sda6     vfat            noatime,noauto,user,umask=000           0 2

/dev/sda1               /media/windows  ntfs            noatime,noauto,ro,user,gid=100,umask=727        0 2

 Thanks for your help

[[]]

----------

## Jorgo

Every time updating udev or hal the only way getting automounting to work again on my system  is deleting 

```
 rm /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi
```

First rename the file to something like 99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi.orig 

After restart of the system automounting is working again.

----------

## pv23083

that solved the problem! Thanks Jorgo!

[[]]

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## drescherjm

So then this is essentially not ignoring the drive with this file deleted? 

The reason I ask is when hal runs on my desktop at home it causes the drive to not be recognized and the drive light gets stuck on. Without hal the drive runs normally and I have never seen this problem once. I guess I can fiddle with this and see if it helps the problem for the mean time when I run hal I power down the drive first (its in a hot swap bay with power switches).

----------

## julien-1993

```
rm /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi

```

that did the trick for me too, thanks

----------

## hallibaby

Many thanks. You saved two gentoo installation by this simple trick.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jorgo

In the german subforum was another solution which is much better than deleting the file.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5564642.html#5564642

Login as root and copy the file to a new location:

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
```

Edit the file:

```
nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi
```

Look for:

```
<merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
```

and change it to:

```
<merge key="volume.ignore" type="bool">false</merge>
```

The problem is, that in the file "99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi" the key for ignoring fixed drives is set to "true". Setting it to "false" solves the problem in a much better way. Restart hal or restart the computer and all is ok. Thanks a lot to jamatik sorting this out.

----------

## Tolstoi

Thank you, that worked here. Had problems loading some audio cds.

----------

## samo

Neither removing the file nor changing the ignore flag solves the problem for me. Automounting doesn't work for me.

I can see the devices in /dev but not in system:/media

----------

## samo

Downgrading hal-0.5.12_rc1-r6 to stable version hal-0.5.11-r9 solves the problem.

----------

## floppes

After upgrading hal to 0.5.11-r9 I also have the problem that CDs and USB sticks are no longer automounted. I tried both solutions but none helped. In /etc/hal/fdi/policy/ I have a file 99-x11-synaptics.fdi. Is the number at the beginning important? Maybe there cannot be two files starting both with 99? I renamed 99-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi to 98-storage-policy-fixed-drives.fdi but it didn't work either.

----------

## samo

Several files with same number isn't a problem. The number only defines the order.

Please check:

- Is the usb device available in /dev/usb after connecting?

- Is the device visible in konqueror -> system:/media?

----------

## floppes

It appears in /dev as usbdev2.4_ep00, usbdev2.4_ep02 and usbdev2.4_up81. Manually I mount it from /dev/sdb1. I am using gnome so I don't have konqueror. When it worked before, nautilus popped up a new window with the content of the usb stick or CD, now I don't even have the CD icon any more under "Computer".

Here's my dmesg output right after plugging in the usb stick:

```
[  141.981554] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0010

[  141.981575] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  141.981590] hub 2-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[  142.085076] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[  142.136384] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[  142.136393] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  142.187101] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  142.238384] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[  142.238395] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  142.304568] usb 2-4: default language 0x0409

[  142.312702] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1603

[  142.312708] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  142.312714] usb 2-4: Product: DataTraveler 2.0

[  142.312718] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Kingston

[  142.312722] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 000AEBFFB4C85B8C0E14020F

[  142.312865] usb 2-4: uevent

[  142.312902] usb 2-4: usb_probe_device

[  142.312907] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  142.313061] usb 2-4: adding 2-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  142.313103] usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

[  142.313142] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  142.313153] usb-storage 2-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  142.314847] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  142.315205] usb-storage: device found at 4

[  142.315210] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  142.315777] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[  147.316529] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  149.548264] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15798272 512-byte hardware sectors: (8.08 GB/7.53 GiB)

[  149.548862] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  149.548869] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  149.548873] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  149.551057] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 15798272 512-byte hardware sectors: (8.08 GB/7.53 GiB)

[  149.551608] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  149.551614] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  149.551619] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  149.551626]  sdb: sdb1

[  149.552921] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  149.553387] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  149.554322] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  149.556804] usb 2-4:1.0: uevent

[  149.557311] usb 2-4: uevent

```

----------

## lexming

Same problem here. I have lost automount for my external usb drives. I can mount the drives manually with the mount command. Changing hal policies as described in this topic has not helped.

Any idea? Thank you for your help.

----------

## lexming

OK. I solved the problem just re-emerging hal and dbus again   :Very Happy: 

----------

## floppes

 *lexming wrote:*   

> OK. I solved the problem just re-emerging hal and dbus again  

 

Yep, that did it for me too! Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

